# I am new from Japan, for YAMAHA SR500



## Ito (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am new from Japan.
I own SR500 & SR400. My SR400 was out of order a year ago.
And I could not recover it as I am not good at gasoline engine mechanism.
So I decided it convert to electric motor. 
https://sites.google.com/site/yamahasr500sr400/ito-s-3rd-sr400
It is on progress to evaluate mounting motor,Battery and controller.

When I purchase those components,I would ask everyone about if my selection of parts are adequate.

Thanks
Ito from Japan


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ito said:


> When I purchase those components,I would ask everyone about if my selection of parts are adequate.
> 
> Thanks
> Ito from Japan


Hi Ito from Japan,

And welcome to this forum. Please continue to post your progress on this thread. 

It seems like we have few members from Japan. I am pleased to see you here. 

Good luck with your 2-wheel EV.

major


----------



## colgool73 (Dec 1, 2011)

留个脚印证明自己还活着


----------

